# Old and newer school Craigslist haul!



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Picked up this massive lot of head units, amps, speakers, CD changers, remotes, etc for a song on Craigs the other day.

Guy strips cars and sells the parts... said he had no time to test radios.

Already tested all the radios that had harnesses (few didn't) and all but a couple work fine!

Lot of vintage Alpines which was awesome. Even a shaft style one with a custom mounted matching EQ!

Now I have to clean and list all of this stuff haha

Had to post this!! Cool stuff is still out there... just keep checking every day!


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome haul. if you're gonna sell , I'd love to get that 80s delco deck with all buttons on it and that pioneer mid 90s remote( the one on to of the stack of remotes) if it has a switch in the battery compartment for equalizer control.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good find, I'm in for the Eclipse radios if working and aren't locked when you are ready to sell.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd also be interested in the shaft alpines if/when you sell


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Let me know as well. I'd be looking at the last pic, center row, second unit down (clarion) and the same row, very bottom (alpine) that my step dad would like. Let me know the Clarion model number too and ifboth work. Fathers day is coming up.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

In for the list of equipment that may be sold. Nice find!


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

The Alpine 7863 interests me. Working or not.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, epic haul! I'd be interested in Eclipse HUs as well.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry I hadn't been back guys! Been busy.

I know I have to be a supporter to sell on this forum so I don't want to step on toes.

I've been thoroughly cleaning and testing all these and just started listing on ebay yesterday.

63flip, sorry, that Alpine was one I had listed and it sold right away. ebay link

Keep an eye out on my auctions, they'll all be listed!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

All is forgiven as long as you test those Eclipses out asap lol.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

You should be able to sell on the forum. I can make threads in the classifieds and have less posts than you.


----------

